# Merry Christmas To All At AAM



## Lex Foutish (16 Dec 2011)

Merry Christmas to everyone here on the site. I hope you all enjoy the festive season, in spite of the doom and gloom that's all around us. I'll toast you all with a pre-Christmas drink in the Long Valley between here and then.


----------



## Purple (16 Dec 2011)

Next time you're up in the city give me a shout and I'll buy you a pint of Guinness. 

Oh, and happy Christmas to all.


----------



## Lex Foutish (16 Dec 2011)

Purple said:


> Next time you're up in the city give me a shout and I'll buy you a pint of Guinness.
> 
> Oh, and happy Christmas to all.


 
Deal!


----------



## Purple (16 Dec 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> Deal!



Right then!


----------



## Sue Ellen (16 Dec 2011)

Happy Christmas and New Year to everyone on AAM.


----------



## Marion (16 Dec 2011)

Deal! 




You are such an inspiration! 

Marion


----------



## Lex Foutish (16 Dec 2011)

Marion said:


> Deal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Me or him?


----------



## Marion (16 Dec 2011)

You of course. 

Marion


----------



## Paddyman (16 Dec 2011)

Happy Christmas to all!


----------



## Sue Ellen (16 Dec 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> Me or him?





Marion said:


> You of course.
> 
> Marion



Eeeeeeeeeeeemmmmmmmmmm, this could get interesting [broken link removed]

Vanilla will be relieved


----------



## Ceist Beag (16 Dec 2011)

Nollaig Shona daoibh go léir.


----------



## liaconn (16 Dec 2011)

Are you all finishing up today??


----------



## Vanilla (16 Dec 2011)

Sue Ellen said:


> Vanilla will be relieved



Nah- one of the things I like about Purple is his ability to flirt indiscriminately...male or female...you know what I'm talking about!



liaconn said:


> Are you all finishing up today??



God no, next Friday.


----------



## horusd (16 Dec 2011)

Happy Christmas one and all.  Finished yesterday... will have work over the Xmas, but at home. Bought meself my xmas present today. Some lovely little arty shops up in the George's arcade  area for those who want summit a little different. Not too pricey either, and the shop assistants were nic for a change. There are some benefits to recession!


----------



## browtal (17 Dec 2011)

*Happy Christmas*

Happy Christmas to all contributors from someone who enjoys the site and finds the information of great help. Browtal


----------



## Armada (18 Dec 2011)

Enjoy the celebrations and lets hope we will be "asking about money" in a more positive way in 2012.


----------



## Kerrigan (18 Dec 2011)

Happy Christmas.  Thanks to all for the advise during the year.

PS If anyone sent me a PM and thinks I'm ignoring them, I'm not!  Seem to have trouble sending replys back.


----------



## Purple (19 Dec 2011)

Vanilla said:


> Nah- one of the things I like about Purple is his ability to flirt indiscriminately...male or female...you know what I'm talking about!
> 
> 
> 
> God no, next Friday.



Ye see that; a comment made about flirting by another poster about another poster and Vanilla thinks about me straight away. What was said doesn’t matter.


----------



## Firefly (19 Dec 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone here on the site. I hope you all enjoy the festive season, in spite of the doom and gloom that's all around us. I'll toast you all with a pre-Christmas drink in the Long Valley between here and then.


 
Lex, m'man..found myself across the road from Beamish in The Oval last weekend and decided to try a quart of Beamish...and it wasn't bad at all . Not saying I'm converted, but it was darn good. 

It would be nice to have an AAM hook-up in the new year.

Oh, and Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Lex Foutish (20 Dec 2011)

Firefly said:


> Lex, m'man..found myself across the road from Beamish in The Oval last weekend and decided to try a quart of Beamish...and it wasn't bad at all . Not saying I'm converted, but it was darn good.
> 
> It would be nice to have an AAM hook-up in the new year.
> 
> Oh, and Merry Christmas everyone!


 
That's amazing, Firefly! I was only in the Oval about 3 weeks ago for the first time in about 25 years. The last time I was there, I popped in for wan, on my way to Sir Henry's...... and that's been closed a while now. I'd forgotten what a fabulous spot the Oval is. One of the coziest pubs in Town! Glad you liked the quart of Beamish. Maybe they'll change the name of the Oval now to "The Road To Damascus!" 

If we had an AAM hook-up, would we have to invite Purple as well?


----------



## Firefly (20 Dec 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> That's amazing, Firefly! I was only in the Oval about 3 weeks ago for the first time in about 25 years. The last time I was there, I popped in for wan, on my way to Sir Henry's...... and that's been closed a while now. I'd forgotten what a fabulous spot the Oval is. One of the coziest pubs in Town! Glad you liked the quart of Beamish. Maybe they'll change the name of the Oval now to "The Road To Damascus!"
> 
> If we had an AAM hook-up, would we have to invite Purple as well?


 
They played great Indy music from my college days too. 

We'd have to invite yer man I suppose but the taxi driver would never understand him so we could be OK


----------



## Marion (20 Dec 2011)

Merry Christmas 



This one is especially for Sue Ellen

Marion


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Dec 2011)

Thank you Marion


----------



## salaried (25 Dec 2011)

Happy Christmas to you all and thanks for your advice and company throughout 2011, Enjoy your day.


----------

